# The soon to be new addition :) Papillon puppy



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

This is phantom 



















this adorable lil cutie is from Denzel Papillons  (she took the pictures, not me) 
he is a mismark obviously lol 

the picture of his cute little face is him at around 9 weeks, the other is at 14.. hes just entering his ackward stage but i think hes adorable regardless

the process to find him was long, but im in love with him! I love the breeder and I love the pups pedigree and im just very very excited

he should be coming home in around 2-3 weeks! 

I plan on working him up to getting his CGC and also doing some agility 

I plan on changing his name.. a couple of the names being tossed around are..
- Toulouse 
- Bounce
- Zorro
any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well you know what I think, lol! I can't wait to see him home with you and hear your stories. you're going to have fun with him. 

I love the name Zorro for him.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

ahh im so excited! I really like zorro 2

ive never really OWNED a puppy before, so my stories should be interesting lol

lol i hope hes not a screamer.. you scared me with mia!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats!! He's got awesome facial markings, we're all gonna enjoy watching him grow. So excited for u!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Congrats!! He's got awesome facial markings, we're all gonna enjoy watching him grow. So excited for u!


thank you  i love his mask 2 lol too bad its a mismark, according to the breeder he loves attention and struts around like a show dog! 

i just can't wait to have him!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> ahh im so excited! I really like zorro 2
> 
> ive never really OWNED a puppy before, so my stories should be interesting lol
> 
> lol i hope hes not a screamer.. you scared me with mia!


How old is he? You should be getting him a little after I got Mia I think. Mia is almost 6 months now. 

Hopefully he's calmer than Mia! Mia is really an easy pup though despite her energy and vocalness. The worst is her smarts. Like today she opened a drawer, pooped in it, then closed it. I didn't find it for the longest time. I opened the drawer and ewww....


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> How old is he? You should be getting him a little after I got Mia I think. Mia is almost 6 months now.
> 
> Hopefully he's calmer than Mia! Mia is really an easy pup though despite her energy and vocalness. The worst is her smarts. Like today she opened a drawer, pooped in it, then closed it. I didn't find it for the longest time. I opened the drawer and ewww....


He will be around 4/5 months when he arrives, so pretty close to Mias age now 

and omg that drawer story is hilarious lol gross, but funny! 
note to self.. periodically check all drawers


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LilMissSunshine said:


> He will be around 4/5 months when he arrives, so pretty close to Mias age now
> 
> and omg that drawer story is hilarious lol gross, but funny!
> note to self.. periodically check all drawers


I will wish you good luck then.  I'm joking, he'll be an easy puppy I'm sure. 

When he poops in drawers I will point and laugh though and remind you of when you thought it was funny.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is so very cute.  I like the name "Pip" Mostly so I could call him a little Pip, if he were mine. My poor dogs suffer through all kinds of nicknames too. Papillons are some of the cutest small dogs.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I do not like that everyone but me has a Papillon. I would like to be part of this club.

Zorro is clever because of the mask, but I like Toulouse


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Personally, I like the name he has now but Zorro will do. He is marked very handsomely...quite unique. Love it. And like Inga I wanna be part of the Pap club too...only I'll own Rose vicariously through Laurelin. I want all the fun without all the work...just like the 2 legged kids!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's so, so cute! I bet he'll be fun! Congrats on the new addition, and don't forget to post pics. Lots and lots of pics.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

First off, welcome to the mismark club!! lol, i loveeee mismarks.

He is SOOOO cute. OMG, I could just steal him!!! aaahhh. that faceee!! it is so cool how he is like perfect tri on one side, and mismark on the other!!

I liked Phantom for his name, but I also like Zorro, Romeo, Radar, Oscar...oh man, I will have to pull up some of my old lists of "If I ever get another Papillon, I will name it...."

(BTW, we just came from the Big E, which is this GIANT fair in New England, and apparently the Papillons are a huge hit this year, but we were able to get a ton of stuff that I'll have to take pics of, everything from a Papillon Pillow, to a Welcome door sign, to the same sign only for Christmas that says Happy Howlidays, and car magnets galore!!! Everything we own is dedicated to the dogs anyway, so why not add some more!?!?)


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww, he is so adorable! Can't wait to see more of him.



FilleBelle said:


> I do not like that everyone but me has a Papillon. I would like to be part of this club.
> 
> 
> > Me too. All the beautiful papillions on this forum are making me want a one too.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Hes lovely, welcome to the papillon club (we will convert you all) 
I like Romeo too he looks like a heart breaker 
My pap is not as clever as Mia as she hasn't managed to poo in a drawer yet, she is fairly bright though. She wasn't much of a screamer either


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ANOTHER Papillon?? We're being invaded!!! 

Congrats though  and good luck lol

/me quietly begins raising a DF militia to defend against the Butterfly Gang's inevitable attack...


...hey it's the middle of the night and I've had very little sleep cut me a break


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Shaina, I think it would be much easier to join them than to fight them(unless off course, we get together a mutt's gang...)


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I actually think the name Phantom fits him... he's got a great little phantom of the opera mask going on.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> ANOTHER Papillon?? We're being invaded!!!
> 
> Congrats though  and good luck lol
> 
> ...


It's all been part of the plan all along. Little did you know that when I showed up here with Beau.... Mwahaha.










Be afraid.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> Shaina, I think it would be much easier to join them than to fight them(unless off course, we get together a mutt's gang...)


Great idea Blizzard. Bet there are more mutts on here and many would be waaay bigger than some silly ole pap pup!!  Mutts vs Paps...BRING IT ON!!!  I love paps, except for the grooming and the multiple zoomies every day, and their way high energy...can't have a pap, I'm lazy! 

Phantom is the perfect name and I think he has perfect markings. Very unique and even I, the "Clueless One" would be able to pick him out of a pack of paps.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Great idea Blizzard. Bet there are more mutts on here and many would be waaay bigger than some silly ole pap pup!!  Mutts vs Paps...BRING IT ON!!!  I love paps, except for the grooming and the multiple zoomies every day, and their way high energy...can't have a pap, I'm lazy!
> 
> Phantom is the perfect name and I think he has perfect markings. Very unique and even I, the "Clueless One" would be able to pick him out of a pack of paps.


the energy part and such is true, but the grooming is really easy for them  they have silky straight coats. so it might look like much grooming went into it, but really a bath, dry,nail trim and maybe a bit of a trim on the coat is all that is needed.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Grooming is very minimal with the Paps. Just the ear fringe needs a little extra maintenance.

Gizmo has lots of energy, but Roxy is very laid back. She'll play, but she'd much rather be in my lap or arms..

Roxy is pretty perfect...I still don't know what her bark sounds like, and she's just so great! Hopefully your pappy will be nice like Rox..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LilMissSunshine said:


> the energy part and such is true, but the grooming is really easy for them  they have silky straight coats. so it might look like much grooming went into it, but really a bath, dry,nail trim and maybe a bit of a trim on the coat is all that is needed.


I think I could handle the energy part... How about barking?

this guy is in a shelter near me.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14642555 I would have kept his name since I wish to have a male Rottie named Klein soon.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Papillons are like potato chips...can't stop with just one! Honestly, beside my aussie shepherd from many years ago, my paps are by far one of the smartest breeds I've owned. I appreciate their ability to learn quickly as patience is not a virtue I was born with! And I love that they interact well with large dogs, no problem with being the little dog on the block. When mine have escaped the gate they are usually over visiting the local Bernese Mountain Dog! My paps love agility and obedience. Yet as they are older now (time to add a young one??!!!) they also like to curl up next to my feet on the recliner in the evening. 
Grooming is so easy, they are a "dishpan" dog. Whenever they need a quick clean up I fill the dishpan in the kitchen sink with soapy water, scrub them up, and towel dry. On a rare occasion that I want them to look beautiful I will blow dry them. Otherwise it's just a daily comb of the ear fringe and they're good to go.

My only complaint is that my paps tend to be overly friendly when guests come over. And since most people think they're so cute, the dogs get spoiled way too much. Sometimes I will crate them before guests arrive. I don't like the paps to be indulged any more than a large breed dog would be. If a lab was constantly licking you and vying for attention it would be less tolerated than the big brown eyes of those paps looking up and those little tongues going full speed...

We only have one dog show in northern NV and it's this weekend. Rumor has it that someone from back East is bringing a phalene...can't wait to see who it is. And I'm sure they'll clean up the awards. It's always fun to see dogs from outside the immediate area. I'll post pictures if I get any good ones.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


>


Holy smokes, Summer's mouth is HUGE!

Awesome looking pup! I have such a thing for asymmetrical markings.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Great idea Blizzard. Bet there are more mutts on here and many would be waaay bigger than some silly ole pap pup!!.


Hmmm, yes, I think it would be very unfair since Blizzard would be able to finish Mia off in a single bite!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Hmmm, yes, I think it would be very unfair since Blizzard would be able to finish Mia off in a single bite!


Gizmo says that no one is allowed to mess with his girls (He has a huge crush on Summer and Mia), and that you guys would have to deal with him first, and he's a two bite kinda guy!! LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> I think I could handle the energy part... How about barking?


Barking varies. I'd say they're typically somewhat vocal. They're nothing like my shelties though and Rose in particular rarely barks. Maybe once a week. The others are alert barkers, they don't yap for no reason.

My paps are the smartest dogs I've ever owned in my honest opinion. My shepherd was probably equal but my shelties and lab just can't compare. When I get a border collie I'll let you know. I've heard varying things from bc and pap owners on intelligence. my friend who grew up with border collies swears her pap is the smartest dog she's had. Of course other people will say it's the opposite but we'll see what I think after my bc. They're an impish kind of intelligence though, always in trouble and figuring things out. It's different than the working breeds but they amaze me all the time. Creative is a good word for them lol.

Oh and the grooming is the easiest thing ever. It looks a lot harder than it is. They're very wash and wear. 

Energy level varies. I purposefully tend to pick high energy paps because that's what I like. Mia is the highest energy pup I could find. Rose is 100% a lapdog and would be fine cuddling all day. The rest of mine get classified as hyper by most of my friends.


----------

